# Medical Universities in Europe



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Which universities have you guys heard of?

The one's i've heard of the most from UK are the Czech republic ones including first faculty Charles university and second faculty Charles university which are in Prague.

I've also heard of Masaryk university in the city of Brno in czech republic.


----------



## usmc (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey,

There are couple in Poland too, but most of them are for American and Canadian citizens. Let's see, one in Cracow, Poznan School Of Medical Sciences, Wroclaw and Lublin.

margaret


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

usmc said:


> Hey,
> 
> There are couple in Poland too, but most of them are for American and Canadian citizens. Let's see, one in Cracow, Poznan School Of Medical Sciences, Wroclaw and Lublin.
> 
> margaret


Yeh i've heard of them.

Most of these universities are getting pretty popular since many people want to do medicine, and a lot of competition, so people think of somewhere else.

A lot of UK students now go to Czech Republic to do medicine.


----------



## usmc (Dec 30, 2006)

Ohh yeah, I'm from the States and currently enrolled in Poznan. We have couple students from the UK too--quite a nice mix actaully.The school itself is very competitive.Not hard to get in but hard to survive all the 4 years.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Cool, you're in the 4 Yr MD course?

How is the course there? Is it Oral examination or written?

Also how are the staff at the university like professors? Are they friendly?

And how is the City itself?

From what i've read on the other forums Poznan medical school has a very good reputation.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

do u have to have basic knowledge of polish to get into poznan?


----------



## sraja43 (Feb 5, 2007)

Are there many older students? i mean over 30!.

Also In polish unis website I cant see anywhere mentioned about the importance of polish language!


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

sraja43 said:


> Are there many older students? i mean over 30!.
> 
> Also In polish unis website I cant see anywhere mentioned about the importance of polish language!


 

i was just asking about the language because they ask you how proficient u are in polish on the application


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

sabubu said:


> do u have to have basic knowledge of polish to get into poznan?


i doubt it, because the course is in english.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> Which universities have you guys heard of?
> 
> The one's i've heard of the most from UK are the Czech republic ones including first faculty Charles university and second faculty Charles university which are in Prague.
> 
> I've also heard of Masaryk university in the city of Brno in czech republic.


MAJID, HOMEZ, NOWADAYS MOST OF THE EASTEND PAKI CREW IS HEADING 2 ROMANIA OR BULGARIA. COZ THESE 2 REFUGEE STATES R NOW PART OF EU- FULLY. THESE TWO COUNTRIES IN NEED OF DOLLAR, SO ADMISSION IS MINOR. AND THE FEES AND LIVING EXPENSES ARE LOW. PLUS THERE ARE A LOT OF FRESHIES FROM PAKILAND WHICH U CAN TERRORIZE ETC. POLAND IS NOT FOR US. ONE OF ME BOYS WENT TO POZNAN FOR FIRST YR. SAID HE COULDNT SURVIVE DER. FULL OF CANADIAN US (ANTI NAZI) BACKGROUND PEEPZ. HUNGARY I HEARD IS OK, ALTHOUGH QUITE EXPENSIVE NOW. DONT DO DENTISTRY IN CZECH. U NEED TO DO 3 YEAR TRAINING TO GET ON GDC. SLOVAKIA, LITUANIA, MALTA IS FIT FOR DENTISTRY. 

ANY MOR QS THEN HOLLA.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Hahahahaa that was funny

That's true that they are now part of EU so the degree is recognised and it's cheap compared to places like Prague and Poland.

The problem bro with these places is not about the degree, but it's about settling there and living there for 5,6 years. That's what you gotta think about. If you believe you can stick it out there in them countries, then it's a good choice. But it's a big change to study in Romania compared to UK!!!


----------



## soulcrew (May 12, 2007)

what grades do you need for entry to these places, i mean interms of alevels bro?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

soulcrew said:


> what grades do you need for entry to these places, i mean interms of alevels bro?


i dont think they have a set a-level grade. They concentrate more on entrance exam


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

hows it going ppl
any admissions


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> hows it going ppl
> any admissions


going debrecen this summer. group of boys from england. truth is man got no choice. need to somehow gain a degree. really desperate. need money 2 survive. london is becoming a ghetto, with the gap b/w rich and poor increasing immensly day by day. its not a place i would want my kids growing up. heard pass rate in debrecen is quite low n about 30% of studentz flunk first yr. jus hopin if i put my head down and concentrate can get through. allah swt inshallah kher kersi.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> going debrecen this summer. group of boys from england. truth is man got no choice. need to somehow gain a degree. really desperate. need money 2 survive. london is becoming a ghetto, with the gap b/w rich and poor increasing immensly day by day. its not a place i would want my kids growing up. heard pass rate in debrecen is quite low n about 30% of studentz flunk first yr. jus hopin if i put my head down and concentrate can get through. allah swt inshallah kher kersi.


cool bro about going to debrecen hope it goes good for you.

Have you been there? how is the uni and the place??


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> cool bro about going to debrecen hope it goes good for you.
> 
> Have you been there? how is the uni and the place??


have not been there. studying at the moment. seen the city on the net though. looks kinda plain n boring tbh. uni looks very strict from reading the brochure etc. ne way, classes start on the 20th august. see what happens. have to try to respect the teacherz etc, heard they r kinda old fashioned in that respect. hope the teaching is up to scratch, otherwise it will be an uphill struggle from day 1. inshallah it will b ok n i will pass.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> have not been there. studying at the moment. seen the city on the net though. looks kinda plain n boring tbh. uni looks very strict from reading the brochure etc. ne way, classes start on the 20th august. see what happens. have to try to respect the teacherz etc, heard they r kinda old fashioned in that respect. hope the teaching is up to scratch, otherwise it will be an uphill struggle from day 1. inshallah it will b ok n i will pass.


is it a good idea to go there when you havn't seen the place? because most students advise you to check out the place before you start university to make sure you will like it.

Most UK students I think go to Czech Republic so why not try there? 

i hope things go ok!


----------



## fff (Jul 24, 2007)

Few things I have trouble finding are:
What are the GPA requirements/MCAT (if required) to get into an Eastern European school like say The one in Poland or Czech? I went on SO MANY of their sites and they seem to be very VAGUE! I want exact numbers lol and Also do they look at your science GPA and cumulative? DO they look at the Required courses GPA? Do they look at particular years (i.e. best 2 years) It's really hard finding these info and I want to be sure I know before I apply.

The other question is, I"m little confused here, the grad med programs (for international students who did undergrad in North America) are they usually 4 years or 6? And do any of them include residency or not? THis is something I have trouble understanding, anyone care to explain?


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> is it a good idea to go there when you havn't seen the place? because most students advise you to check out the place before you start university to make sure you will like it.
> 
> Most UK students I think go to Czech Republic so why not try there?
> 
> i hope things go ok!


wats goin on majid. i took ur advice n checkd out debrecen. it looks pretty sound. good facilities. the teachers are quite helpfull, at the moment! the dorms r nice- no joke! the people seem quite friendly n easy to get along with. i found it at least satisfactory. 

the only con is that there seems very little passtimes. wtf do the students do wen not studying? 
the other negative being that biophysics is half the first senester. i have no physics background. i dun bio, chem n media stud a levels. as in pysycho. 

anyway, allah malik heh- inshallah will hit the course like a possesed hippo. tc.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> wats goin on majid. i took ur advice n checkd out debrecen. it looks pretty sound. good facilities. the teachers are quite helpfull, at the moment! the dorms r nice- no joke! the people seem quite friendly n easy to get along with. i found it at least satisfactory.
> 
> the only con is that there seems very little passtimes. wtf do the students do wen not studying?
> the other negative being that biophysics is half the first senester. i have no physics background. i dun bio, chem n media stud a levels. as in pysycho.
> ...


good thing u checked out the uni coz before u go it's always wise to check it out, since you'll know what the place is like, and get the flavour.

In most of these Eastern European countries they do biophysics but i dont think they take it that seriously as the main subjects like Anatomy, histology, embryology e.t.c.

And Biophysics isn't a huge course, so its possible to learn some stuff bout it.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm gonna start uni iA in september. I chose Masaryk university in Brno, Czech Republic. Because it's a very good university with excellent facilities.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hey salaam majid! can u give us some infro on admission and how ur paying ur fees etc! thanks


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Sadia said:


> hey salaam majid! can u give us some infro on admission and how ur paying ur fees etc! thanks


Ws!

Well admission is not very hard, especially if you have decent grades in A-levels. The entrance test consists of Physics, Biology and Chemistry.

And I think the pass mark is around 50% or 60% (this was last year). Things seem to get more competitive as time goes on, and demand increases. 

Full information about admission and fees is available here:

Faculty of Medicine - Study - Information about the studies in English language in academic year 2007/2008 

hope that helps


----------



## naity (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello there am a in ukraine and will like to transfere to a better medical school that teaches in english in a country where the tuitoin is not so high, and the degree is regognized especialy in the US.cOS I plan to work there.Am thinking of romania but i read in other forums that the US does not recognize thier english program.How far is that true


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

naity said:


> Hello there am a in ukraine and will like to transfere to a better medical school that teaches in english in a country where the tuitoin is not so high, and the degree is regognized especialy in the US.cOS I plan to work there.Am thinking of romania but i read in other forums that the US does not recognize thier english program.How far is that true


What about countries like Slovakia, Poland or Czech Republic (Because these uni's are recognised)? Because I dont know about whether the Romanian schools are recognised in US.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

For some reason, the US does prefere Prague... apparently.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes Charles University has a very good reputation.


----------

